
DogByte Attack: Playing Red Team for Eth2.0 VDF - DyslexicAtheist
https://medium.com/zengo/dogbyte-attack-playing-red-team-for-eth2-0-vdf-ea2b9b2152af
======
DyslexicAtheist
_" zero-knowledge dumpster fire"_

